# Trails um Alfeld



## Gerb (20. August 2012)

Um Alfeld herum liegen ja bekanntlich die sieben Berge und dabei kommt bei mir der Gedanke auf, dass es da doch bestimmt einiges an Trails zu entdecken gibt. Da ich aber nur ab und zu als Besucher in Alfeld bin, wäre ich doch auf GPS Daten oder beschreibungen angewiesen.

Habt Ihr als Ortskundige einige Tipps?


Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. August 2012)

Hi, in den 7 Bergen selbst gibs nciht viele Trails, eher Forstautobahn. Wege naturschutz und so. In den anderen umliegenden Bergen gibs so einige Trails.
schreib mal den benutzer Oxysept an er hat einige GPS Daten.
Oder schreib mal im hildesheimer thread : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9793639#post9793639 dort wind wir alfelder mit aktive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerb (20. August 2012)

besten dank erstmal


----------



## oxysept (21. August 2012)

Gerb schrieb:


> Um Alfeld herum liegen ja bekanntlich die sieben Berge und dabei kommt bei mir der Gedanke auf, dass es da doch bestimmt einiges an Trails zu entdecken gibt. Da ich aber nur ab und zu als Besucher in Alfeld bin, wäre ich doch auf GPS Daten oder beschreibungen angewiesen.
> 
> Habt Ihr als Ortskundige einige Tipps?
> 
> ...



Meld Dich einfach kurz bevor Du nach Alfeld kommst bei mir oder im Hildesheimer Thread und ich stelle, je nachdem wie weit, wie viele Höhenmeter und was für Wege Du so magst, eine Tour zusammen. 
Vielleicht haben dann ja auch noch ein paar anderen hier aus der Gegend Lust mitzufahren.
Ansonsten kann ich Dir z. B. die Kammwege im Külf, Rettberg, Reuberg, Steinberg oder Ith sowie allgemein den Hils empfehlen. Dort findet man schönere Trails als in den Sieben Bergen.
Des Weiteren gibt es seit kurzem am Stadtrand von Alfeld (nach Hörsum raus) eine Downhillstrecke (im Heitkamp).


----------

